# 2004 Chevy Suburban 1500 heater blower kaput



## TJMS81 (Feb 25, 2009)

My wife just informed me that her heater has sputtered to its death. The front heater fan not the rear for passengers. Of course, she said it has been going out periodically but she waited until it was done to tell me. To me that suggests the motor went bad and not a fuse. I did check the fuse box and found a load of grain. I'm hoping its the motor and not a mouse chewing wires. Does that sound like a fair assessment or am I missing something else? Thanks for the help.


----------



## daveb1 (Jan 15, 2010)

If you've got a pile of grain you've got mice. Does ( or did) the fan work on any of the speeds? The speed switch is a weak spot on these trucks.


----------



## TJMS81 (Feb 25, 2009)

It did work on all speeds. Then I turned it off and that's when I was told it would probably not come back on. She always waits until its broken to finally let me know what was happening. I know it has mice, just hoping its not a chewed or loose wire. Trying to avoid dropping $90 on a new fan to find out its the switch. Is there a good way to locate the problem?


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Unplug the connector at the fan. carefully probe the connector with a test light or multi meter and check voltage. if you have power going to the fan, it's the fan. if you don't do the same with the switch. check for power going in to the switch and power going out of the switch.

The switch can go bad on these and if it's an upper end trim level you get to buy the whole control panel. The fans have known to go out also. Check both spend money once.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

+1

They used to have a heat sink type controller on them as well that was mounted in the firewall. Not sure if that is still there.


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Windows on Wash said:


> +1
> 
> They used to have a heat sink type controller on them as well that was mounted in the firewall. Not sure if that is still there.


I think they did away with that when the body changed in 99. I'm not for sure though. I do know they have had problems with the fans and controls some of the controllers are "worse" (more expensive) ie the auto climate ones then the others. I've replaced a few of each and they are pretty simple work wise, it's the pocket book when you get in to the controls that is the hard part to swallow. I don't think the fans them self are that bad. But make sure you know it's that first.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

If it was intermittent the last little while before it died then it's most likely the brushes in the motor. They're graphite... they don't last forever. You can replace them but you have to yank the blower anyway to get at the brushes so you may as well just replace the whole motor.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

The blower resistor is known to die in those trucks. It's by the passengers feet and has a pack of wires plugged in it. Fairly easy to get at. Unplug the wires and check for voltage. You will get voltage on the different wires based on the fan speed. If you are getting voltage to the resistor plug, put it back and pull the fan blower plug and check for voltage there. If you get voltage to the resistor, but not the blower, then change that resistor. Chances are it's bad. It's only 2 screws and falls out of the ductwork.


----------

